
Large Waterloo student rental companies get hacked over shady business practices - erwan
https://np.reddit.com/r/uwaterloo/comments/d1a5t4/massive_data_leak_of_accommod8u_maintenance/
======
Thorrez
Gathering a lot of data in a legally dubious way, and publishing a statistical
report on it. Reminds me of the Carna botnet.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carna_botnet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carna_botnet)

[https://web.archive.org/web/20151013010243/http://internetce...](https://web.archive.org/web/20151013010243/http://internetcensus2012.bitbucket.org/paper.html)

------
robertelder
I wonder if OP plans to submit the report for course credit too? It would
probably get a pretty good mark.

------
dblohm7
Waterloo student housing has always been a mess. It doesn't help that the
entire city has always been in denial of the fact that it is a university
town.

When I lived there between 2000-2005, the city has pretty lousy regulations
regarding student housing.

